

HP and Hynix - Bringing the Memristor to Market in Next-Generation Memory - hornokplease
http://h30507.www3.hp.com/t5/Data-Central/HP-and-Hynix-Bringing-the-memristor-to-market-in-next-generation/ba-p/82218

======
izendejas
I've been following this work for years now and it's exciting to read this
announcement. I hope I'm right when I predict this technology will be a
catalyst for huge economic growth in years to come just like transistors and
the internet. Low-power devices that remember their state even when powered
off? Imagine the possibilities.

------
ewams
Prith Banerjee, HP's senior VP of research at HP Labs gave a talk about the
memristor at HPtech 2010 back in June. He did mention quite a bit of the
information that was in the article linked, except of course the purchase of
Hynix. This is very exciting technology, hopefully it comes out in a positive
manner that allows the adoption in to many new (and existing) technologies.
Our planet could be improved with this technology if handled correctly.

------
izendejas
Wikipedia has a nice section on the history of said memristor. Apparently, its
discovery goes back to 1960 with work by Bernard Widrow (Professor Emeritus,
Stanford). A few patents are coming out of this.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor#Timeline_of_memristor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor#Timeline_of_memristor_and_memristive_systems_developments)

One of the patent awardees, Blaise Motett, seems to have a different view of
HP's memristor, namely that their sr is not actually one.
<http://www.slideshare.net/blaisemouttet/mythical-memristor>

------
wcarss
I have a burning question with regards to memristors:

I've read that memristor technology can be used both for memory and for
processing; does that imply both?

If there is just one fabrication process that builds a "memristor chip", and
fpga-like systems can be built where memory can be converted into processing
power, and back into memory freely, then this is by far the most revolutionary
technology advance I've witnessed in my life.

If not, it's still neat for many reasons - but I haven't ever seen
clarification on this. Even if it's not being done in this batch or with this
fab process, would it be possible/not stupid hard to do, after some
investment?

~~~
izendejas
Yes, the link above links to an hp page with the following anchor text: "[with
memristors] both compute and memory functions could be conducted within the
same chip".

------
tocomment
So what happens between 2007 (when they were discovered) and 2013 (when
manufacturing starts)?

What work has to be done that takes that many years? I'm genuinely curious why
bringing something to market takes so long. What are the tasks involved? What
are the labor and time-intensive points?

~~~
nooneelse
I'm just guessing, but a bit of experience in research and fabrication is
behind the guesses.

The first successful devices are usually the result of a more finicky and
expensive set of processes. Also, all the fabrication steps have been ordered,
and if necessary had their process parameters pushed out of otherwise optimal
zones for the machines in question, to make the desired device come out right.
So, after making the first ones they had to find a way to make them with
better, commercially viable, yields. Also they had to develop a process flow
to make memristors at the same time as, or at least compatible with, the other
steps needed for the other devices that will be needed on a marketable chip.
It is common to push necessary support circuitry for a device off the initial
test wafers (if for nothing else, it helps reduce the variables, if the
devices don't appear to work, was it the new device under test or the amp you
put right next to it on the chip; better to put another test device in that
space, have two to test, and use an off chip amp to test them).

In addition, there may have been issues with the materials used or waste
products produced. You can play around with small amounts of more expensive
materials in research. Similarly, disposing of small amounts of very nasty
waste products can be fine on the research scale, but dealing with the amounts
produced after scaling production up might make the venture unprofitable.

Also, many of the process steps may have been far more "hands on" than mass
production demands. So all of those have to be automated and process
parameters for them optimized.

All of this is based on academic research experience, which, afaik, doesn't
constrain itself as much to sticking as close as possible to the established
tools as industry research might. But with a whole new class of devices like
this, I imagine even an industry research group wouldn't let a little thing
like lack of an established, trustworthy tool for a job stand in the way of a
promising avenue toward success. I'd say six years is doing very well
considering all these issues and many of them are probably still in the
process of being ironed out.

------
adbge
I remember really becoming excited about memristors after reading this post a
while back on HN: [http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/5/5/how-will-
memristors...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/5/5/how-will-memristors-
change-everything.html)

------
DanielBMarkham
This is great to hear. There are 3 hot new technologies in the wings, waiting
to enter:

OMAP4, PixelQi, and now memristors? Can't wait to see the convergence of these
three.

Now we just need a miracle in energy storage technology for a perfect storm.

